
Ask HN: Which paid apps and services do you use? - asaddhamani
Can be exclusively paid apps&#x2F;services or ones with a free tier available. Examples could be Pinboard, Instapaper, Zapier, PostHaven, Lastpass, anything really.
======
FiloSottile
Sorted by amount:

    
    
        Linode ($20/mo)
        Cloudflare ($20/mo)
        Freshbooks ($20/mo)
        DreamHost ($8.95/mo)
        GitHub ($7/mo)
        FastMail ($40/yr)
        Tarsnap (some bucks/mo)
        Pinboard ($25/yr)
        Amazon.it Prime (10€/yr)
        Instapaper ($12/yr)
    
        AWS (???)
        Gandi (???)
    
        1Password ($50 + $18)
        Sublime Text 2 ($70)
        Dash ($20)
        Tweetbot
    

And I love them all.

Thanks for asking, it made for a good reflection on what I pay for, and what
value I get.

~~~
cperciva
_what I pay for, and what value I get_

Out of curiosity: How much value do you get out of each of the above services?

(Patrick, Thomas: Please don't turn this into a discussion about Tarsnap being
underpriced. I'm asking because I want to hear FiloSottile's opinion about all
the other services he uses.)

~~~
FiloSottile
What I look for in a paid service, and what I get from these is a reliable,
out-of-my-way, "premium" (I feel that the service is working to make things
best for me) solution to _one_ problem I have, with good support that actually
cares, if applicable. All of them will never misbehave, or make me think "did
it work" or "how do I turn this off, it's annoying!". Usually, I don't have to
learn much. _They are tools_.

Linode gets me a box with a clear, clean, full-featured control panel, good
specs and network, and every year or so, I'll magically get upgraded, so that
I feel I'm always getting the best for my money (even if other services are
cheaper). Problem solved: "I need a Ubuntu box".

Cloudflare will cache my site -- making it faster for clients and lighter for
me --, handle DNS and get me A+ TLS (and other services I don't actually use)
at the turn of a button. Problem solved: "My site is slow" \+ SSL as a bonus.

Freshbooks lets me track my time, invoices and payments with 0 learning curve,
I'm busy working after all. Big colored buttons will tell me what to do, and
if I can't still figure it out, support will do that for me. Problem solved:
"I need to send clients invoices".

DreamHost hosts _anything_ , unlimited. Power-user friendly, I never thought
"I wish they allowed/supported that". For small websites, obv. Problem solved:
"I need to host this sites/domains/DNS/mailboxes for my clients".

GitHub is how I'm trained to manage projects, for my private ones. PRs,
Markdown, clear git views. Also, GitHub Pages is the best static hosting
platform I ever used. Problem solved: "I need manage my project" \+ static
hosting as a bonus.

FastMail simply handles my mail. Mail is a horrible thing to deal with on your
own, but I rely on it, so I want to pay for it. I get my domain with TLS
delivery, a support line with devs, and nice power-user tools. It's fast,
compatible, reliable and has a nice web interface, I don't need anything else.
Problem solved: "I need to receive and send mail".

Pinboard just saves my favorites, and lets me search through them when I need
(full-text search). No useless social stuff on top of that. Also, it will
store a copy of everything I bookmarked, so that it does not get lost. Problem
solved: "I remember reading about that somewhere, let's look it up".

Amazon.it Prime is just the free shipping part, it makes shopping oh-so-much-
more enjoyable. Problem solved: "I want that item".

Instapaper... well I don't actually NEED this one, but it's a nice way to read
articles and they will store/index them for me once I read them (see Pinboard)
and it's dirty cheap.

AWS works. I have 25.000 req/min on my Heartbleed test API? Fine, spin up that
Elastic Load Balancer in front of 15 of those EC2 machines, store logs in that
S3 bucket, use that DynamoDB as cache. Or, I have this blockchain to analyze,
let's spin up that 3 big EC2 machines. Problem solved: "I need to scale this
service".

Gandi sells me any domain for a reasonable price, without bugging me with
those AwEs0m3 Features!!!1!!1 I could buy for just 9.99$. "No bullshit"
indeed. (Maybe they should drop those web hosting offer emails, they are on
the edge of annoying, but being plain text and one-off makes them bearable.)
Problem solved: "I want that domain".

1Password stores and generates my passwords and identities safely, with a
native easy-to-use interface that is not too intrusive. I used Lastpass for a
while but I closed those ugly bars that screw up the page layout too many
times, and they like HTML too much, the 1P native interface is much more
smooth. Also, you can't trick 1Password to autocompile unless I trigger the
hotkey, it feels safer. Problem solved: "These bloody password".

Sublime Text is a nice editor with a good community, and I'm a programmer, I
spend most of my time inside it, possibly making money. It's a no-brainer to
get the best available. Also, it's easy to use to the unexperienced, and you
can get fairly productive going on. Problem solved: "I want to write code,
TODAY. And be faster tomorrow."

Dash. Oh my God I <3 Dash. Can I pay it more? Double? 5 times more?
Programming is looking up docs, some of us get entire vertical screens for
that. Dash will get me any docs I want for any language ( _or Go package,
since Beta!_ ) with a single global hotkey and blazing fast fuzzy search. Did
I mention "offline"!? I would not be programming on this airplane without it
and it makes me much more fast and focused (since there is a separate space
for docs, I get less distracted) in what I do every day. Problem solved: "How
do I use that function again?"

Tweetbot is Twitter done right: 140 characters, images. Simple gestures and
good feedback; offline tweets. No fuss, just... tweets. If I have to waste
time, at least let's do it efficiently!

Finally, Tarsnap. Tarsnap makes archiving (I keep there old clients' data,
too) and backing up data feel as if it was local, with the peace of mind of
knowing that it's being compressed, deduplicated (I don't have to figure out
what synchronized or incremental means, and I get to backup stuff as often as
I want, yay!), replicated on the "cloud" (on S3 I mean) and encrypted at the
state of the art, by open source code. Also, key management is so clean:
printable text files, tiered permissions and no account management after key
generation, I love that. Btw, yes I would pay some more for it, no I like the
geek-to-geek feel even if I understand the business fuss, yes I'd LOVE auto-
refilling, _please_ take my money if I run low. And thanks for it!

Did I address your question or did you mean something different?

P.S. A problem I'd like to see solved by a single service (instead of
HipChat+Hangout+Flowdock+IrcCloud+Skype+Viber) is "I need to chat/speak with
this person (that might not use the service already) and I want indexed
logs/recordings".

~~~
cperciva
_Did I address your question or did you mean something different?_

What I was thinking of was a dollar value, e.g., "I spend $7/month on GitHub,
but it's _worth_ $100/month to me". But this was also very informative too!

------
codingoutloud
I'm a software consultant. These help me run my business: Freshbooks
(invoicing - integrated with Toggl) Toggl (time tracking - integrated with
Freshbooks) Dropbox (free doc management across many machines) OneDrive (free
doc sharing - more business oriented than Dropbox) Evernote (free, used to be
Premium, years of notes and ideas in here) OneNote (free, currently using to
manage client notes) Highrise (free tier, currently using to track business
prospects) Amazon Prime (fast delivery) Lastpass (password store in cloud)
Any.DO (keep me organized - first sustainable todo app) Scanner Pro (iOS
scanner app - so i could dump my old flatbed scanner) Google service for
business email domain (I forget what they call it) WordPress.com (for my blog,
paid tier to have custom domain blog.codingoutloud.com) Skype

These help me stay sharp and up-to-date: Audible (app on iOS, books on tape)
Podcasts (app on iOS) Pluralsight (video training on iOS and Surface and
desktop) Meetup.com (I run a user group, bostonazure.org, and attend many)

Coding: GitHub (code, mostly free, but use a few private repos at $7/m) Azure
cloud (various storage, VMs, Websites, databases, ...) Sublime Text
(programmer-friendly customizable editor) PyCharm (Python development
environment)

Fitness: Fitbit (paid for device, app came free)

------
atmosx
Well here is the list:

    
    
        Spotify (7 eur/month)
        VPS (12.50 eur/month0
        flickr pro (40/year although I dont use it yet)
        Skype (subscription 6 eur/month, calling Greece landlines ulimited)
        Tarsnap (low amount, ~20 USD in 3-4 months.)
    

That's the services. Now as for software I'm using a mac and use really a
large mount of payware:

    
    
        - 1Passwd (both iOs/OSX versions)
        - iCompta (I didn't like v5 that's why didn't upgrade)
        - iWork suite (both iOs/OSX)
        - Littlesnitch (monitoring outgoing connections)
        - ExtFS for OSX (paragon)
        - iStats (display usage mac stats)
        - Acorn (simple photo editor, enough for me)
        - Alfred (application launcher)
        - SpamSieve (spam filtering)
    
    

These are the ones I upgrade with each version, regularly. I had a budget
about 45$/month on applications max. Now I don't spend that much anymore. As
for donations, last one made for Wikipedia, very small one.. about 10 USD.

------
rahimnathwani
I'm only listing the ones which come to mind immediately. There are others
(particularly apps with one-off up-front payments) which I don't use regularly
and turned out not to be important to me.

One-off (paid or freemium):

    
    
      Pleco (Chinese dictionary with paid flashcard functionality)
      Groundwire (SIP client for iOS, including Push notifications)
      GoodReader (PDF reader and organizer for iOS)
      Pushover (trigger iOS push notifications from email, IFTTT etc.)
      MindNode (iOS mind-mapping)
      BubbleUPnp (Android DLNA server)
      SnappyCam Pro (iOS camera)
      Cycloramic Pro (iOS camera)
    

Regular payments:

    
    
      Pandora (streaming radio)
      Several different virtual servers (for web apps and VPN)
      Newsblur (RSS reader)
      DIDLogic (monthly fee to get an inbound local phone number)
      The Economist (print subscription includes online/app access)
    

Usage-based fees:

    
    
      Rebtel (outbound phone calls)
      DIDLogic (outbound phone calls)

------
georgebonnr
Evernote Premium, and that's pretty much it.

It has its flaws, but it's made a big difference as a catch-all brain bin for
me.

~~~
jaxn
Yes, Evernote Premium was the very first thing to come to mind.

I also use RescueTime and OmniFocus. There are plenty of paid apps on my phone
/ tablet / computer, but those are ones that I would struggle to replace.

The paid app I would love to get rid of: Quickbooks.

~~~
notduncansmith
Have you found the paid experience with RescueTime to be worth it? I've been
using it for free for a bit, and I feel like I get just enough data; it's hard
to see what else I'd want from it.

~~~
jaxn
I have alerts set up to notify me when I have goofed off too much for one day.
That feature alone is worth the premium fee for RescueTime.

------
Rudism
I often revisit my recurring costs to pare the services I'm using down to the
bare minimum. Here are the ones I can currently think of off the top of my
head:

Hosting/Email:

    
    
      Prgmr.com ($8/mo)
      AWS (~$0.60/mo)
      Hover.com (bunch of domains, ~$120/year)
      Fastmail.fm ($80/yr for 2 family users)
    

Entertainment:

    
    
      Netflix ($8/mo)
      Hulu ($8/mo)
      Amazon Prime ($100/year)
      Spotify ($10/mo)
    

Misc Apps/Services:

    
    
      Pinboard.in (~$9 one-time payment)
      Draftin.com ($36/year)
      Backblaze ($100/year for two pcs)
    

Some that I have used in the past and since abandoned:

    
    
      - Pandora
      - Amazon Cloud Player
      - Google Music All Access
      - Easynews (NNTP)
      - Ghost.org

------
adrianhoward
Work:

* Linode - for hosting

* Namecheap - for domains

* CrashPlan - for one layer of our backups (other layers are timemachine, dropbox, and disk imaging)

* Pinboard for links.

* Office 365 - because the £8 per month is worth it for dealing with the MS files that other people send us and expect edits on. No - OpenOffice isn't good enough at conversions.

* Google Docs - for shared editing

* Dropbox - for sharing files + another layer of backups

* ScreenHero - for screen sharing

* Slack - for chat

* Trello - for organising everything

* CloudApp - for random sharing of screenshots

* Buffer - for social account organisation (suboptimal - but best of the bunch that I've played with.)

* Until recently Adobe CS subscription, but our usage dropped so much we've swapped for Pixelmator & Sketch as an experiment...

* Sublime Text 2 - editing on desktop

* Editorial & Writeroom - writing on iPad & iPhone

* OmniGraffle - wireframing, but very rarely used now

* aText - text abbreviation expansion on OS X

* Carbon Copy Cloner - backups

* Air Display - so I can use the iPad as a second screen when I'm on the road

* AntiRSI - reminds me to take screen breaks

* Skype - conference calls

* Transmit - [S]FTP client

* TunnelBear - UK/US tunneling, useful when I'm not in UK for some foolish things

Play:

* Have a subscription to the excellent PseudoPod, EscapePod & PodCastle podcasts

* SMBC comic patreon subscription

* Whatever the amazon streaming video thing is called

* Amazon Prime

* Downcast - Podcasting app for iOS / OS X.

* Steam - games (barely use)

~~~
alexgaribay
How well has Slack been for you as opposed to Hipchat or something similar?

~~~
adrianhoward
Fine - but, to be honest, we've been mostly co-located since we switched a
week or two back from Hipchat and haven't been using it much. UI is a chunk
uglier than Hipchat, integrations with stuff we use seem fine, but we've not
really been using it in anger yet.

------
chops
irccloud.com - For running a few open source projects, I find an always-on
connection and getting instant mobile notifications to be totally worth the
$5/month.

Otherwise, for fun non-worky-type stuff: Netflix, Spotify, and Amazon Prime
are the most prominent ones coming to mind.

------
m0nastic
Off the top of my head--

Services:

Fastmail.fm (for personal email), Office365 (for more legitimate email),
Evernote (had a paid account for a few years, although I never use it), 500px
(for non-professional photos), DigitalOcean for VPS, Netflix (not sure if you
mean consumer services), Amazon Prime (I only use it for the shipping), Hulu+

Apps (a subsection at least):

Mathematica (I'm happy to pay for the Home version), 1Password (although I've
stopped using it since iCloud Keychain Sync), Pixelmator, Capture One, NI
Maschine, NI Tracktor, Pretty much every audio app for iOS (iMaschine, Figure,
iKaossilator, iMS-20, SampleWiz, Lemur, Vogel CMI Pro, Animoog, Scape)

~~~
benguild
You actually use iCloud Keychain? It's great for syncing Wi-Fi networks but it
seems kind of clunky for anything else

~~~
threeseed
I do and I've found it to work fine.

It can autofill credit card numbers and passwords on my iPhone/iPad.

~~~
pooper
If I remember correctly even Steve Gibson, who sang praises of the Apple
security apparatus saw the iCloud as a weak link in iOS security in his three
part series (sn 446 through 448) on TWiT.

Thoughts?

[https://twit.cachefly.net/video/sn/sn0446/sn0446_h264m_1280x...](https://twit.cachefly.net/video/sn/sn0446/sn0446_h264m_1280x720_1872.mp4)

[https://twit.cachefly.net/video/sn/sn0447/sn0447_h264m_1280x...](https://twit.cachefly.net/video/sn/sn0447/sn0447_h264m_1280x720_1872.mp4)

[https://twit.cachefly.net/video/sn/sn0448/sn0448_h264m_1280x...](https://twit.cachefly.net/video/sn/sn0448/sn0448_h264m_1280x720_1872.mp4)

~~~
m0nastic
I think products like 1Password, Keypass, Lastpass, etc. are a good idea, in
that they're making it much easier to encourage a culture of strong, unique
passwords for every application and website. Of those, I favor 1Password,
because the people making it have a good track record of making generally good
security implementations, and being receptive of feedback when issues are
discovered. They've been good about updating the apps when an issue is
discovered, and haven't made it a super regular occurrence.

They also allow flexibility of storing the password database, which I prefer
over the services that store your passwords with them, as you are now reliant
on their own security implementations. If you want to, you can store it in
dropbox, so that you can access the web-based version anywhere you can log
into the Dropbox website. You're now putting an awful lot of faith in the
security of Dropbox, but it's an option at least.

But fundamentally, this is a problem which should be solved by the ecosystem
providers. Windows, Mac OS X, Firefox syncing, Chrome (I assume Chrome has a
way to sync passwords to wherever you're logged into, I don't use Chrome).

I'm comfortable enough trusting Apple to secure all my login credentials that
I'm willing to use the built-in functionality. Much like how I use "Reading
List" instead of any of the "article saver applications". It works fairly
well, I don't have to mess with it, I don't have to give my data to some other
company, it just shows up in all my browsers on all of my devices.

------
notduncansmith
DigitalOcean (still on the trial but I'll be paying when it's up)

Netflix

Spotify

AWS (at work)

LastPass (at work)

Alfred 2

Namecheap

Dash

Trello

Destroy All Software (not an "app", but a fantastic purchase)

\---

The most valuable (in order) have been:

Alfred 2 (easily worth 10x the price)

Dash (would have paid double)

DigitalOcean (simplest VPS I've ever worked with)

DAS (still getting value out of this but loving it so far)

Namecheap (great domain service, been with them for years and had 0 problems)

I would cut Spotify but I have a visceral negative reaction to commercials.
Can't stand em. I'd cut Netflix, but it's faster than torrenting and the time
it saves me is worth it.

This has been a really interesting thought exercise, thanks for posting this!

------
thedays
Tuffmail (has been rock solid IMAP hosting provider for my personal email for
over 7 years) | Sanebox (helps keep my email inbox under control) | Sugarsync
(solid and reliable file sharing and backup. More flexible than Dropbox -
can't understand why more people don't use it) |Mynetfone (good, reliable
Australian VOIP provider) | Wordpress.com Namecheap | Netflix | Getflix |
Spotify

------
philiphodgen
Basecamp (2 accounts, soon to be 3), Base CRM, Google Apps, Lastpass,
Instapaper, Google Apps (multiple), Quickbooks Online (multiple), an entirely
disposable time billing program that plugs into Quickbooks that I won't name
because I don't want to be sued for libel, Evernote, Crashplan. Edit: Feedly.

Some of these will not survive the earthquake.

------
k8si
Recurring payments: Amazon Prime, Spotify, NearlyFreeSpeech and A Small Orange
for hosting, planning to cancel Audible and Wolfram-Alpha because I never use
them

Paid for once: Threes, Clear, Convert (for all of my unit conversion needs)

I use but don't pay for: Dropbox, IntellijIDEA, Sublime Text 2

I've also spent a shameful amount of money on Candy Crush...

------
clinth
Cross-platform: Dropbox, Sublime Text, Toodledo, Balsamiq Mockups, Pinboard,
Newsblur OSX: Alfred 2, Dash, Pixelmator, Clearview Win: ExpanDrive Other:
Linode, Dreamhost (legacy)

Funny enough, my home machine is Windows and I spend far more money on
productivity tools for my work (OSX) machine. I'm not counting Steam.

------
tekknolagi

      DigitalOcean ($5/mo)
      Gandi.net ($200/yr)
      Tarsnap ($3/mo)
      CrashPlan ($6/mo)

------
binaryanomaly

      Services
      --------
      Spotify
      DigitalOcean
      AWS Glacier
      Dropbox
      Evernote
      Mykolab.com
    
      Apps
      ----
      1Password
      aText
      Airmail
      Alfred
      Bartender (awesome!)
      Boxcryptor classic
      Boom
      Fantastical
      ForkLift
      OmniFocus 2
      Parallels
      Sublime Text

------
Gracana
I have a Ramnode VPS. Also xbox live, I didn't think about that until someone
mentioned it here. I share a netflix account with my roommate. I buy books
from amazon and google for my android tablet. I don't own a smartphone, the
plans are too expensive.

------
b3b0p
These are all gifts from friends and family, so I don't pay myself. They are
all paid monthly though:

Netflix

Spotify Premium (Thanks mom!)

Sirius XM (Thanks dad!)

The only service I pay for personally is Amazon Prime.

I have not bought any iOS Apps (ever).

I have not bought any Mac Apps recently (this year).

The occasional Blu-ray and Nintendo game.

------
lelandbatey
Here's an estimate:

    
    
        Spotify
        Amazon Prime
        Netflix
        Lastpass
        Wolfram Alpha
        DigitalOcean
        Amazon EC2
        OVH (Dedicated server)
        Sublime Text (not really an app, but I still count it)

------
hfern
Cerberus [1] is a must have to keep phones safe.

[1]
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lsdroid.ce...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.lsdroid.cerberus)

------
palcu
At home I've only bought apps for my Android: Remember the Milk (old school,
but it's still alive), Sleep as Android, Digital Ocean, Lux Dash.

At work: HipChat, Propane (client for Campfire), Sublime Text, Github.

------
kitwalker12
Sounds like a great way to remember what I'm paying for and If I'm getting any
value out of it. here's my list:

* Transmit (FTP/S3)

* Sublime Text 3

* HipChat (Team Communication/notifications)

* Dreamhost (hosting)

* Cloudfrount (caching)

* Amazon AWS/S3

* Heroku

* Codeship (CI)

* Honeybadger (error monitoring)

* MS Office for Mac

* Crashplan (backup)

* Steam (games)

* Dropbox (pro for business)

* Asana (project management)

* Sprint.ly (project management)

* Netflix

* Amazon Prime

------
dalerus
For work: Office365, Adobe Suite, GitHub, Deploy, Digital Ocean VPS,
Treehouse, Evernote, Nozbe, Basecamp, Team Gantt, Skype, WP Engine, Dropbox
Business

Non-work: Rdio, Amazon Prime, Dropbox Personal, Lastpass

------
jmgtan
Freshbooks, Github, PhpStorm, Sublime Text (for those quick python/node js
applications), AWS

Thinking if I should probably get Intellij since I've been doing a lot of Java
these past few weeks.

------
unsignedint
Photoshop, Amazon Prime, Pixiv, Eijiro (an online Japanese dictionary),
GitHub, Feedly, Blender Cloud (more of donation than service...) Google Music
All-Access, Crunchyroll

------
HeyLaughingBoy
GitHub. I think I pay them the princely sum of $7/month for a few private
repositories.

And somehow I forgot Netflix, Xbox music and Xbox Live. Guess they just fade
into the background.

~~~
asaddhamani
Have you tried giving Bitbucket a try? They provide unlimited private
repositories for free. Its not as easy to use as GitHub but it does the job.

~~~
HeyLaughingBoy
Bitbucket is still around?

------
hrabago
The ones I actually use are AppCode, IntelliJ, Textastic, Medialoot, Creative
Market, Sketch 2, Sketch 3.

I'm still evaluating crash reporting/analytics services for iOS apps.

------
jamesjguthrie
That I can remember:

Netflix

Spotify, used to pay for it before they brought mobile to the free tier

Xbox Live

115GB Google Drive and ~52GB Dropbox that I haven't started paying for yet

Github student account that will expire next summer

BiteSMS

Probably more apps on iPad/iPhone.

------
crapshoot101
Instapaper and Amazon Prime are primarily what comes to mind; though also will
end up paying for Dropbox soon. Personally, Spotify, as well as Netflix.

------
zuccs
Off the top of my head... AWS, Linode, Rackspace, Spotify, 1Password, Sublime,
Panic Transmit, Dropbox, DNSimple, Github, Harvest, Xero, Google Apps..

------
joelrunyon
I'm not always intimately familiar with every app - so if you can include a
brief description of what the app does - it'd be super helpful.

------
Sami_Lehtinen
Hosting UpCloud probably DO or OVH later Domains NameCheap All software and
services I'm using on mobile or on computer is free or self hosted.

------
rzimmerman
I use Sublime Text (and occasionally TextMate). It saves me time so I'm sure
it's payed for itself already.

I also use AWS for some personal hosting.

------
cageface
Sketch, Ableton Live, NI Komplete, Digital Ocean, Fastmail, Google Play Music
All Access, JetBrains AppCode, Adobe CC (not for much longer)

~~~
pestaa
Why are you cancelling CC?

~~~
cageface
Sketch is good enough for my purposes and actually much better overall for my
main use case which is producing bitmap images for mobile apps and web pages.
Exporting assets out of CC, particularly at multiple resolutions, is a
nightmare.

------
staticelf
* MaskMe - $5 (recurring) * RailsCasts - $9 (recurring) * IntellijIdea - $200 * VPS service - $20 (recurring)

That's why I pay for personal use.

------
hagope
Anyone know a really easy way to get a list of all apps that I've purchased on
both App store and Google play (and how much)?

~~~
cheald
[https://play.google.com/store/account](https://play.google.com/store/account)
should give you your purchase history.

------
jonah
Adobe Creative Suite, OmniGraffle, PaintCode, Sublime Text, Airfoil, Transmit,
OfficeTime, GitHub, Rdio, Basecamp, Skype.

------
bikamonki
Can anyone write code to feed on this post and spill out stats (count) of each
service/app? Thanks :)

~~~
asaddhamani
This spreadsheet has data from all the current comments as of this moment.

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1z1mljWkxjTCoj5BfqW40...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1z1mljWkxjTCoj5BfqW40VG4DOkBW3xMFmmEK5TQxqAE/edit?usp=sharing)

------
asamy
[http://www.clouddomain.co](http://www.clouddomain.co) for webhosting

------
jorgecastillo
DigitalOcean

Wolfram Alpha

You can't imagine how much value this services provide for me, they are worth
every cent.

------
daviddede
Top of my list: Linode, Digital Ocean, Sucuri, CloudProxy, Balsamiq and Amazon
Ec2.

------
AndrusAsumets
sync.club [1], Gmail, Gdocs, Google Calendar, Gliffy, Videostream, Github,
Dropbox, Amazon EC2, Photoshop, Skype

[1] - [http://sync.club/#electronicmusic](http://sync.club/#electronicmusic)

------
Bahamut
Netflix, GitHub, Sublime Text, Amazon Prime + Music cloud, and Adobe Photoshop

------
Ologn
Linode, Rackspace, Namecheap, plus some legacy Dreamhost and Bluehost stuff.

------
apaprocki
Arq + Glacier, Parallels, 1Password, Ancestry + FTM, 23andme, FTDNA

~~~
moepstar
Really, you enjoy paying for Parallels (over and over again)?

That's one product i'm absolutely looking to get rid of - problem is lack of
_suitable_ alternatives (i.e. comparable performance in 3D apps)...

~~~
apaprocki
I don't mind paying a reasonable price for something that works very well and
that I use every day. I used to use VirtualBox and after switching it is
night-and-day difference.

------
Terpaholic
Spotify, TimeDoctor, Google Ads, Reddit Ads, AWS, Guitar Tuner App

------
dav-
LastPass, Spotify, DigitalOcean, GitHub, Netflix, Amazon Prime

------
zomg
off the top of my head: backblaze, rackspace email, ynab, mailmate, linode,
todoist, divvy, jazzradio.com, amazon s3, 1password, alfred, newsblur,
instapaper

------
thejosh
note taking in the browser: evernote

chat with phone notifications: irccloud.com

hosting personal projects / testing things: digitalocean

music: spotify (seriously, how I lived before spotify is a mystery)

------
fbueno
Digital Ocean SiteApps Cloud at cost proxy4.us Appengine

------
d4mi3n
Cinch, 1Password, Rdio, AWS, Hipchat, Zendesk

------
kasperset
Github,Posthaven,Pinboard,Flickr and Dropbox

------
greenyoda
FastMail, NewsBlur and Amazon Prime video.

------
Dejital
Pinboard; bookmark management with archival

Newsblur; RSS feed reader

Spotify

------
w1ntermute
Feral Hosting (seedbox) and Amazon Prime.

------
nyddle
Heroku Basecamp Ghost Github Skype

------
arvin
Google AppEngine, Amazon EC2

------
kinj28
aws pipedrive activecampaign uservoice teamgum

------
Concours
In no special order:

Evernote

FeedsAPI.ORG Professional

Yesware.com Team

DreamHost

------
alex_duf
Flattr

------
dueprocess
Deezer, Silvrback, Highrise (keeps me organized), Evernote, and several others
I can't recall at the moment.

If I was to pick a favorite, it'd be Deezer. I derive so much use and
enjoyment from it. Huge value.

~~~
kdelwat
What do you think makes Deezer better than other services like Spotify and
Pandora?

~~~
dueprocess
I can't use Spotify or Pandora because I'm in Canada.

